# Other people's disappointment getting me down



## MelliPaige

Im pregnant with my second son and I'm over the moon. I've gone back and forth between which gender I want this round, it's our last and I wanted a daughter and had a lot of pressure for him to be a girl...but I also wanted a brother for DS and always saw myself as a boy mom, so i think no matter what I would have been excited. When I found out it was a boy it took a second of getting used to because I walked in thinking it has to be a girl, but once I did get used to it I loved the idea of raising brothers. 

Fast foward to announcement, I've had a few that broke my heart. One said she didn't want him and we needed to take it back, another insisted it was a girl despite the obvious, another who was super excoted about my pregnancy just said well have fun with that and wont talk to me anymore (good riddance)

It breaks my heart because with Leo everyone was so excited..I feel like I have to defend this precious boy and protect my family already..what do you do about the comments?

Eta. I just got a "do you regret getting pregnant now?" Absolutely not.


----------



## Unexpected212

People will comment on ANYTHING. I've got to the point where I only care about what my husband and my kids think as they are the ones most important to me.

Because I have one of each everyone asked me why I would have another one. It seems to be three children is the point where people stop being happy for you and start asking was it an accident or why do you want more or do you have the room or finances etc.

Anyone that is mean to you or makes 'funny' comments about you having your second boy isn't worth your time or tears or effort. A true friend of a good family member would be HAPPY for you.

Two boys will be awesome. I had mega gender dissapointment with my first as I'd only ever seen myself with girls. I was very happy to get my girl but it annoyed me how many people commented I was 'lucky not to get another boy because they are wild' welllll I'm having another boy now and I couldn't be happier

Don't let them get you down!!!


----------



## Jerseygirl7

OMG how nasty people can be, it beggars belief! I am pregnant with our 5th boy and I couldn't give a toss what anyone says. I always wanted a bigger family, one girl would have been nice but it's not to be and I would want more boys anyway, they are great fun. I would not waste your time on these people. If they haven't got anything nice to say then they should keep their mouths firmly shut. You will love having boys and it is lovely to raise brothers. What does it matter to these people anyway, they must be unfulfilled in their own lives if they have to judge others! If anyone says anything next time just tell them how super excited you are and now you have 2 maybe you might try for a 5 a side team and shut them up!

Congratulations on your 2nd boy.


----------



## kerrymom

I just want to say how sorry I am that your friends and family are not more supportive and loving. There is just no excuse!
I had a girl first, and everyone was excited. The second time around I definitely got the feeling a boy would be great, and a girl would be a let down. Just crazy. Well, she was a girl and perfect. Two sisters is just amazing, and your two brothers will be too. A brother and lifelong best friend is such a wonderful gift!

I just found out our third is a boy, and I have gotten the feeling that it's a relief for everyone, although I maybe, just a little, wanted another girl. Someone told me "you finally got a boy!" And I wanted to say- I was never trying for one and a girl would have been wonderful!

You can't please everyone, and you have no control over what you get. Your family is perfect, and you were meant to be his mom, and no one could do it better then you.


----------



## babyjan

Wow those comments are ridiculous! 

I'm having my second boy and almost felt at pressure to have a girl, I didn't mind and knew from day one it was a boy, don't know how but I just knew he was a boy so would have been extremely shocked to hear girl lol! My son really wanted a brother and like you I'm more a boy person. Straight after my scan I told my sister who said 'oh nooo!' I mean who says that about a healthy baby regardless of gender? 

I also had one girl I barely speak to say 'will you be trying for another straight away?' I definitely want more babies, right now I'm happy and so excited for my son to get the brother his wanted for so long! I'm just so excited to meet my lil boy :) 

I don't care what anyone else has to say x


----------



## Aelyana

I am so sorry people are saying these awful things to you *hugs*

This happened to me too when I was pregnant with ds2. To be honest I would have in a way kind of liked a girl (to experience both plus buying pink &#128513;) but a boy was so welcome too. I was and am sooo in love with him. 

I have a brother with a disability and don't normally like to talk about that much but when ppl went there I wud say it. Because I know the pain and worry of a baby who is not healthy. I saw my parents go thru that. And now that they are getting up there in age I will have to start taking over. I love him to death but it is hard. And ppl don't realize just how awful it is to say these things about something as happy and utterly amazing as a bouncing, healthy baby.

So shame on them and, I know that it is super hard but, I hope that you wont let it get to you too much and will he able to enjoy your pregnancy with your beautiful boy. You are growing a beautiful miracle. And that's what matters. Happy and healthy nine months to you!!


----------



## jtink28

I'm feeling similar. Pregnant with my second son, and can't really imagine it any other way, I'm so excited for my boys to be brothers. My in-laws had 4 boys (tried for a girl repeatedly unsuccessfully) and before we found out this was a boy, my MIL kept saying she was requesting a girl. Since finding out it's a boy, they haven't bought one thing for baby, haven't shown any interest at all. same with my family. just like "eh, we already have a grandson." it's so disappointing and unfair to this new little guy. i feel like i'll be spoiling this boy to make up for it.


----------



## MelliPaige

Thanks everyone! The further along I get, the easier it is to brush it off..I still have one hoping his penis will fall off and continuously tells me about how so and so found out she was having a boy and it was born a girl, but it's not happening..she also said if it turns out to be a boy i better try for a girl next. I'm finding is easier just to miss her calls... My child is definitely a boy..I hate that I have to defend him and his place in my family.

Attached: picture that "could still be a girl"
 



Attached Files:







1454782872503.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## hanni

I'm sorry you're getting so much stick! How awful of people. 
I've had a few tell me I need to have a girl this time and lots of people assuming I want a girl but no extremely rude comments as of yet. 
I honestly don't mind. I'd also love for my son to have a brother!


----------



## Misscalais

Oh hun. CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! what is it with people and thinking they can be disappointed in your baby. Raising brothers is awesome, you'll love it. Stuff what everyone else thinks. I had a friend stop talking to me after we found out our 3rd was a boy. She was excited about my pregnancy and text me often until the day we found out boy, ( she was pregnant with a girl at the time ) she had even said to me oh if its a girl ill throw you a shower etc. Like wtf? So yeah she hasn't even met him and hes almost 2 now! I've only just re added her on facebook and the 1st thing she says to me is omg you're finally having a girl. Not hi how have things been etc.. people suck.
Your boy will be amazing and anyone who is not happy with the fact he's a boy isn't worth worrying about :hugs:


----------



## laila 44

First of all congrats! I think siblings of the same sex are the best!! I'm currently having my third girl which we very much planned btw and wanted another girl and ppl practically give me condolences when I tell them! It's infuriating. Where the hell is it written that I wanted a boy to begin with? How do ppl assume? It's so annoying. I get the " oh are you going to try for a fourth now?" No advice really except that I understand completely and just ignore and be happy your boys will be bffs :)


----------

